# WHAT is this feeling? Vibrating/ buzzing baby?



## Lilly12

LOL

Ok so she's been kicking me all day, can see it from the outside, so cute. :cloud9:

Anyhow,
All of a sudden I started feeling this "buzzing" or vibration, realllly weird sensation LOL.
It's down very low, prolly near my cervix.
I thought it was maybe my clothes or something but it's nothing like that.. it's inside of me!

I had it for 10 seconds, then it stopped for a second, then it does it again on .. it is the most strangest feeling LOL.. what is this??

It's like a bee buzzing! LOL


----------



## jenfen

It will be a trapped nerve i would think! I had it the other day and it totally freaked me out but it went after a while. You can try going on all fours and circling your hips to try and get baby to move and hopefully get off ur nerve! Jx


----------



## Lilly12

Thanks.

I read this on google:
The feeling was occurring because the babys head is pressing against all the nerves in my cervix/pelvic floor causing a vibrating feeling


weirdest feeling ever though :haha:


----------



## PrayerfulHope

Ugh I think it's uncomfortable!


----------



## Lilly12

Me too, it keeps on stopping then coming back!


----------



## PrayerfulHope

Push the baby up :rofl: I do this all the time and she hates it :rofl: I literally push in and scoop up until she's out of my bladder and crotch. She throws a fit but it makes me way more comfortable!!!


----------



## Lilly12

PrayerfulHope said:


> Push the baby up :rofl: I do this all the time and she hates it :rofl: I literally push in and scoop up until she's out of my bladder and crotch. She throws a fit but it makes me way more comfortable!!!

:haha:

LOL I just did this and she kicked me .. SOO FUNNY! 
and now it's buzzing again, grrr!
:haha:

Could it be baby kicking or head butting my bladder? 
Or do you think she's head down?
Ive been sitting on my excersize ball every night to relief backaches, this might have caused her to turn?


----------



## brunette&bubs

try taking a walk and she might move.
But I too forcefully move LO if he's in a spot I don't like. :haha:


----------



## tokyo_c

Me too, it's been happening all day and it's driving me crazy! Mostly just right down at the left side but then I start to feel it all the way along the bottom of my abdomen. Going to have to try something to get her out of there...


----------



## Lilly12

tokyo_c said:


> Me too, it's been happening all day and it's driving me crazy! Mostly just right down at the left side but then I start to feel it all the way along the bottom of my abdomen. Going to have to try something to get her out of there...

YEAH!! It's driving me nuts too, it still hasn't stopped :nope:
I tried everything, going on all 4's doing pelvic rocks, walking, laying on left side, laying on right side, laying on my back, sitting on my excersize ball etc.
I did do the doppler and it wasn't buzzing, then she moved and it started and she moved again and it stopped.. so it's definatly related to movement!!

Funny how we are only 1 day apart and we're both having it today ALL the time!!!
At least it's something alot of women have!


----------



## tokyo_c

Did it just happen for the first time for you too? I was so freaked out this morning, had a panicked google but couldn't come up with much - I was reassured that there are plenty of other women asking wtf is going on though!

I went for a walk in the end as she always seems to quieten down when I'm active - back home now and so far it hasn't started again. I've got a scan this weekend so will need to ask the doctor what he thinks it is!


----------



## Lilly12

Yes it has never happened before!

Then yesterday all day, then right before bed it stopped, hasn't done it all night either.
Now I just woke up, sat on the couch and it started again..JEEEZ!

I'm seeing my midwife wednesday and I'll ask about it too!
Let me know what your doctor says!


----------



## lisaf

I had this starting at 9 weeks or so. I still get it off and on.
My doc thought it might be related to blood-flow.

It wasn't directly on my cervix, but definitely down there. It wasn't uncomfortable exactly, just kind of odd.
I've been thinking, if only baby could cause this sensation in a 'better' spot, I wouldn't mind at all!!! :rofl: :haha:


----------



## Lilly12

lisaf said:


> I had this starting at 9 weeks or so. I still get it off and on.
> My doc thought it might be related to blood-flow.
> 
> It wasn't directly on my cervix, but definitely down there. It wasn't uncomfortable exactly, just kind of odd.
> I've been thinking, if only baby could cause this sensation in a 'better' spot, I wouldn't mind at all!!! :rofl: :haha:

Yea it's not uncomfortable, just very annoying!
I wouldn't mind it for a little bit, but it goes on for hours!
:wacko:

Yeah it's not on my cervix, I can't really point out where it's at, just somewhere down there..:haha:


----------



## Lilly12

Update

Went to midwife today and asked about it, and she says it's baby pressing down on a nerve!


----------



## tokyo_c

Good to know! I haven't had it anywhere near as intensely as that first time, but I've felt it a few times since. I think it seems to be when she's head down as I get a lot of kicks higher up at the same time as it's going on. Must remember to mention it on Saturday though...I always forget what I meant to ask when I get in there!


----------



## PeanutsMama24

it's good to hear that i'm not the only one that feels that type of sensation. *whew* i swear...sometimes it feels like LO is kicking my cervix all th time and sometimes it feels like that's the only place he seems to wanna kick. sometimes it hurts for just that second when he's kicking in that area. I hope he stops soon. But then again...i'm carrying him VERY low it seems


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Just chiming in, Haley used to "vibrate" too when I was pregnant with her and Ive noticed now ever since she's been born anytime she pees she like twitches her foot really fast for a couple seconds, so I cant help but wonder if maybe that wasnt what caused it in utero...after all she hiccuped all the time and still does all day long lol


----------

